# Watchers in the Dark



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> ...the Changling found his way barred: not by the embattled heroes, but by a diminutive figure that was hidden entirely by white robes and carried a graven crozius in both arms. The Daemon recoiled in horror, for the creature before it was anathema to its kind. The creature focussed its baleful glare, and the Changeling turned and fled.


Wrath of Magnus, page 29. 

So, what are these little guys? I'm aware of their history fighting the chaos taint on Caliban, but this is the first time I can remember anything other than the Emperor being called anathema to demons. Could they just be a race of pariahs? Or are they something more? What do people think?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Unfortunately there is too little information for decent speculation, the fact that the same term "anathema" is used and the demon mentioned fled without a struggle implies they are individually very powerful. In battle they don't directly aid the DA. They clearly have their own agenda, and the DA appear to be allies of convenience, they raise more questions than answers, especially why are they keeping the Lion on ice, or if not, what is keeping him under and how can he be brought around, are they blackmailing the DA using the Lion as leverage?!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If you remember Zahariel in the HH DA novels, the watchers in the dark was trying to influence him due to him being a psyker. They even bought the world spirit of Caliban to him when he came under the delusion that the bound Ouroboros daemon was the true worldspirit of Caliban and sought to free it. But he rejected them. 

Clearly the Watchers in the Dark are anti-chaos, and seeming to have moved to the Rock and the Dark Angels themselves post the destruction of Caliban.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> If you remember Zahariel in the HH DA novels, the watchers in the dark was trying to influence him due to him being a psyker. They even bought the world spirit of Caliban to him when he came under the delusion that the bound Ouroboros daemon was the true worldspirit of Caliban and sought to free it. But he rejected them.


Good point about Zahariel. This might also indicate that they are not Pariahs, but something much different. If they were he wouldn't have been able to be near them.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe they're baby Emperors.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If anything, they might be part of the Cabal of old kinds that have been watching the galaxy and pushing back chaos. The dialogue of the encounters with them in Descent of Angels and Angels of Caliban gave me the vibe that they are cabal affiliated.

But I do wonder if theyve spoken to any other Dark Angel since then, or the betrayal of Zahariel soured them on close contact with astartes. 

Though they clearly still have a plan about the Dark Angels with how they are infesting the Rock, and seemingly keeping Chaos away with their presence.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> But I do wonder if theyve spoken to any other Dark Angel since then, or the betrayal of Zahariel soured them on close contact with astartes.


They still do have contact. They still carry chapter relics into battle. It's not just a matter of aesthetics that the Azreal mini is accompanied by a Watcher.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They still do have contact. They still carry chapter relics into battle. It's not just a matter of aesthetics that the Azreal mini is accompanied by a Watcher.


As in directly speaking with the Dark Angels, and not just carrying their relics or warding off daemons.


----------

